
Kaspersky: personal data should belong to the state - kofejnik
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftass.ru%2Fekonomika%2F3824223
======
kofejnik
Original is in Russian, but Google Translate does a good enough job.

Natalia Kaspersky, ex-CEO of Kaspersky Lab and one of, if not THE most
influential person in Russian IT space, has suggested that all user tracking
data, such as browsing history, location, messages, searched, should belong to
the state as "users have voluntarily released it into internet"

